# Coveralls



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is a good place to buy coveralls, local stores is what I want to know about, and brands to get.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cabelas for carhartts. Double front. I know it might not be local fer ya. But everywhere is in this age.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Sears will have catalogs to order from if nothing else.They should have dickies,carharts,etc.
Wal-mart has dickies sometimes too.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, I need new ones just not sure where to get them I may have to order them.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Statewide Supply (Bio-Clean people) has some disposable ones - They aren't terribly expensive and I'm thinking that might be a great idea. You don't have to crawl through mud and septic slime and then throw them in the washing machine. I think I'm going to try them. When I do, I'll post back with how well they worked.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cant help you Ron, never wore them. Always wore blue jeans and cut off tees!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting some overalls to replace my work pants. They are really comfy and keep the waist protected. I might look a little too hillbilly though, especially with my hat on!:laughing::cowboy:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Cant help you Ron, never wore them. Always wore blue jeans and cut off tees!



You don't have to crawl into insulation crawl spaced like I do, your lucky.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

When I did service the company bought disposable Tyvek suits for situations that warranted it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You don't have to crawl into insulation crawl spaced like I do, your lucky.


Oh yeh? I do that quite a bit, but not daily. Its a pisser when I do stop at a store for a drink and I am scrufty though. But I dont let it bother me too much though


----------

